# CURE



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/29749-my-view-on-dp-and-recovery/

read this and then move on with your life.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Theoxcarl said:


> https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/29749-my-view-on-dp-and-recovery/
> 
> read this and then move on with your life.


Yup Its that easy huh?????

For some maybe but for most this condition is a constant, persistant hell that nothing can help them escape from....If you are able to just "MOVE ON" with your life you have not experienced DP in its true pure evil form.......

Pep talkers drive me nuts....Come inside my head for a while and see if you can just "MOVE ON"............


----------



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

90% of all people how experience dp can move an and you can too. Maybe you won't notice a different from todAY TO tomorrow but there is an improvement if you distract yourself and move on with life. And trust me I had 10 panic attacks a day.

But I didn't obsess all the time. I TRIED to move an and then after a few month I noticed that this is the right way !


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Theoxcarl said:


> 90% of all people how experience dp can move an and you can too. Maybe you won't notice a different from todAY TO tomorrow but there is an improvement if you distract yourself and move on with life. And trust me I had 10 panic attacks a day.
> 
> But I didn't obsess all the time. I TRIED to move an and then after a few month I noticed that this is the right way !


When you have dealt with DP on and off for nearly 30 years come back to me...

Distraction, Getting on with life, diet, exercise, meditation, CBT, different meds etc etc etc......................Blah blah blah...

Like I said pep talkers have no place in my life...They do more damage then good....They have either never experienced the chronic form of DP or have forgotten exactly what it was like in the first place because they now feel better...

Its very easy to tell people how to cope with DP when your NOT in the throws of its worst form...Unfortunately I cannot swap minds with you so you have no idea what I experience on a daily basis...And yes I have gotten on with life...BUT DP is still very much a part of it for me...


----------



## Theoxcarl (May 29, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> When you have dealt with DP on and off for nearly 30 years come back to me...
> 
> Distraction, Getting on with life, diet, exercise, meditation, CBT, different meds etc etc etc......................Blah blah blah...
> 
> ...


<a>https://www.allsenses.de </a>

Go to someone in your country who do sth like this. or do an IMT


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

eddy1886 said:


> And yes I have gotten on with life...BUT DP is still very much a part of it for me...


ahh yeaahh im crying all the time but atypical antipsychotic and citalopram gave me a relief of 60% and yeahh there are so many people who doesnt respond to any meds even not 1% but despite yeahhh im crying all the time

victim mentality in its finest xd


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

I like to come here, and I like reading people's recovery stories, they can be interesting or inspiring sometimes. But when a recover story turns into "this is what you should do", or "if you didn't recover yet it is because of this or that frame of mind" then it turns into something toxic in my opinion. I really love to read a story where someone shares what has helped them, then I am free to apply what they say or not, I am free to decide if it applies to me. But like Eddy I am a bit upset when someone tells me what I should do, when they pretend that their own experiences give them the power to tell me what is wrong with my life without having ever met me. People's stories are so vastly different. What makes people recover is also very different apparently. If there are actual statistics saying that this or that works for 90% of the people, it is fine to give the numbers and the sources, and people are free to experiment and decide if they are in the 90% or in the 10%. But I don't like it when someone decides for me. Any recovery story, no matter how useful it can be to others, is as efficient if it is framed as "this is what I had, this is what i did, and this is what happened for me". People are smart enough to emulate it if they can and want. Being told what to do does not make the story any more powerful or useful.

Interestingly this mentality seems to be very frequent around DP/DR, here or on youtube for example. I don't think you see that as much for depression, anxiety or for schizophrenia. At least that is my experience on virtual support groups. There, people tend to support each other with compassion, they understand people's struggles and respect each person's uniqueness. They talk about their own experience, fully accepting that it will not necessarily apply to others, no matter how enthusiastic they are about it. You don't find as much people going around and telling people "I did that and it worked, I found the cure, so you should do the same, and you won't get better until you do as I say". It seems that there really is something specific with DP/DR. Again, that being said, I like to come here and read peole's story and I will keep doing so because it often helps me.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

The first time I quit this site ten years ago was because a bully who said he was recovered was all over the site, calling people cowards, telling them to face their fears, and even blaming a cancer survivor for her own illness.

Compared to that, a person being a bit zealous on their own thread is really nothing. But I appreciate many here don't have that perspective.

When I came back, I found things had gone too far the other way, with nasty attacks on recovery stories as standard just because someone didn't like one word or phrase they had used, which had become toxic and was creating a hostile environment. Maybe a few of them deserved it, but most of them didn't.

Just wanted to give an idea of where I was coming from.


----------

